# ND Filter in Strobist World Comparison Test



## Geaux (Nov 17, 2012)

I picked up a cheapie variable ND filter on ebay ($16) and imo, it's one of the best cheapies out there.  Brand name FOTGA.  I bought the filter so I could shoot 1.4 or 1.8 in broad daylight with no issues and also to use as a strobist to keep shallow dof.  I did a little test with ND Filter on/off with same settings.  As you can see in the middle image, it is impossible to get a decent exposure at 1.4 even with my SB600 on it's lowest setting.  All images are SOOC, no retouching, white balance, etc changed.  You'll also notice, no strange color tint associated with the ND Filter like seen in other ebay cheapies.  I'm psyched about this purchase.




ND Test - Strobist by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


Not sure if any of you all care or how busy this forum is, but wanted to share my small test.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 18, 2012)

I went outside just now to test this out, I didn't have time yesterday.  Able to achieve a 5 step difference (f/8-f/1.4) at same shutter.  





ND Comparison Outdoors by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


Another image to show how impossible it was to shoot at f/1.4 in broad daylight and now with ND Filter. Images SOOC again, easily fixed up in Lightroom afterwards.



ND Comparison Outdoors-2 by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


Now....the bad.
I ramped up the ND filter to it's max (ebay listing says nd400, but doubtful its true) and the little guy didn't live up to the other tests I've run.  I'd say failing miserably haha.  This shot was f/8 @ 20 seconds.





ND Comparison Outdoors-The Bad by NOLA_2T, on Flickr

Overall, even after it's last test failing, I'm doubtful I'd ever really use a 30 second exposure in broad daylight and for $16 I'm really satisfied with how it performed in all my other tests.  It'll do fine to play around with for the time being and give me a feeler if I ever want to move to big boy status with a true ND filter.


----------

